# Photos IPad...



## lyly1950 (5 Août 2013)

Bonsoir....j'ai beaucoup de photos dans mon IPad et je voudrais en supprimer quelques unes mais je suis incapable de les supprimer car elles viennent de mon appareil photos.Quand je connecte mon IPad à mon Mac ,ITunes s'ouvre mais je ne vois aucunes photos.S.V.P. comment puis-je faire pour conserver que quelques photos.J'en ai près de 600 et voudrais bien faire un ménage à mon IPad.Merci de votre aide.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2013)

Bonjour

En passant par le finder ?

http://www.padiphone.com/tuto-parcourir-les-dossiers-de-l’ipad-a-partir-du-finder/


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2013)

Sur PC je ne sais pas, mais sur Mac quand on branche l'iPAD, s'il comporte des photos prises avec l'appareil photo de l'iPAD (c'est bien ton cas?), alors iPhoto s'ouvre pour les importer sur le Mac avec la possibilité de les supprimer de l'iPAD une fois l'import effectué

Si on ne veut pas toutes les supprimer, alors on importe dans iPhoto SANS cliquer le bouton "supprimer après import" et on se contente de supprimer celles qu'on ne veut pas conserver directement sur l'iPAD


----------

